# Anyone in San Diego studying for Water resources pe exam



## GarySi (Mar 2, 2015)

Please let me know in you are interested in group study thanks


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Mar 19, 2015)

You can also post this at: https://www.facebook.com/CivilEngineeringPeExam

I know a few other people have coordinated this way. Hope that helps. - Tim


----------

